# distracting a 10 year old



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

my daughter just got prescribed/recommended braces. she starts the process 2 weeks after her birthday in June. she already reads on the family kindle.  I think she'll need some other distractions. I have to find a perfect B-Day gift. any suggestions?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

You mean other than her very own Kindle?  

Seriously, if you can tell us a little more about her, what kinds of things she likes...  what kinds of books, other hobbies...  more tomboy or more princess....  any sports...  then I'm sure we can all come up with lots of suggestions!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nintendo DS! I love my DS, and there are games for every personality type....


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

a Wii and Wii Fit so she can laugh at her family doing the hula hoop or playing soccer on it (darn I can't get the hang of that one - I get beaned by more shoes....)


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

more tom boy. I want the DSi but she might like that I wish I could afford two to play together and discuss. She likes to play on the Wii but not by herself too much she loves the fact that two can run around the island in WiFit.  She does not clean her room very much so i have not let kindle in there. she has glasses (not needed for reading) but has not seen them in months, they may show up when the snow melts. she likes "spore" a computer game that I have not figured out. I saw her on a fairy game she got to create them she had fun creating them she said.  we had fun both reading Savvy on the two kindles we own. She is the only girl in 5th grade here and is a bit worried that she is in Junior High next year.
Sylvia


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

rho said:


> a Wii and Wii Fit so she can laugh at her family doing the hula hoop or playing soccer on it (darn I can't get the hang of that one - I get beaned by more shoes....)


your right on here. we do have a wii fit and it is a great spectator sport. she loves to do the commentary


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

DSI, it's a lot of fun.  Has lots of great applications.  My six year old is getting one for his bday next month.  I've already played with it.  My 10 year old nephew asked for one for his Christmas gift.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

hmm  there are the grandparents  
Sylvia


----------



## purdueav8r (Feb 7, 2009)

I sympathize with your poor daughter.  I have had braces twice & it was painful getting them put on the first time, for sure.  I'm 34 & I'm sure techniques are much better now as I had mine put on when I was in fifth grade, so I guess that was 24 years ago.  I still remember very well how miserable I was.  

I second the DS/DSi suggestion.  GameStop might be a viable alternative source for buying a DSLite.  They were offering a trade-in for people who wanted to upgrade to the DSi, so they are likely to have several used systems on hand for considerably cheaper than new.  Or if you have a DS or DSLite, you could exercise the trade-in option too.  I do know that they have a DS version of the game Spore that you said your daughter enjoys.  

I wouldn't hesitate to buy a used DS either, they're really very durable machines.  If you go that route, Gamestop does offer a warranty period.  And you can ask to inspect the individual machines to ensure that you get one that is cosmetically acceptable.  

Best wishes to your daughter.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

They have the spore game for ipod touch. Hope you find something for your daughter.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Or, just as a low-tech alternative....  several large jigsaw puzzles?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Standard procedure:  the night before she's getting 'tweaked', have her favorite needs-a-lot-of-chewing meal.  Following each tweaking, stop at McD's or wherever and get her a milkshake -- my son always preferred chocolate -- don't worry about it ruining her dinner, she won't be in a mood to eat much anyway.  But have her favorite doesn't-need-a-lot-of-chewing meal anyway.

Beyond that, I wouldn't make a big deal about it.  Lots of kids have braces nowadays, and the new ones are not even very visible on the teeth.  I doubt she'll get teased much and if she does, well, just teach her to perfect the "I'm sorry, are you really saying that?" stare and kids will leave her alone if they see that it doesn't bother her.

Good Luck.

Ann


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Get a small purse style back pack, or other bag, fill it with her favorite music, an MP3 player (if she doesn't already have one), a new book, a DVD (if they have a dvd player she can watch a favorite movie), and a DS or other handheld game system with games. I gave this set up to my 10 year old just before a cross country trip and she was thrilled the whole way there and back! She had enough to do so even if one thing got boring, there was something else. I also gave her drawing materials, but that would be hard to do while getting braces! She might enjoy quiet drwaing afterwards though...with that milkshake!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

you have great thoughts. no teasing worries there are only 46 kids (k-12) in the school. the teachers are great. the eating I do worry about she just got over 60 lbs and is picky we have a favorite place for milkshakes in the city we'll be flying to.. she can't get enough togeather time. Her goal this summer is to sew a quilt. last year she made a nine squrare rail fence quilted pillow top others made a baby blanket in school. I don't know if that will happen but puzzels, books, fishing, maybe we'll try for salmon. she has caught a halibut and a dolly varden (trout). lots of non tech well happen. just the fact that we have to fly to city for every doc visit stay in a hotel with a pool (ooh maybe I can find some swimm lessons) when not able to fly both directions she'll enjoy.  Its me that would like to find something nice for the birthday it just seems a blow to selfesteem.
thank you everyone for your suggestions
sylvia


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

My 10yo has an appt next month to get hers on as well. She had a full blown meltdown when she found out. Only because her 16yo brother had told her they hurt like the worst pain imaginable!  
Thank goodness our orthodontist was able to convince her they didn't hurt that bad. He also showed her some great before/after pics and asked her which one she liked. Of course, she picked the after pics. 
I think she's finally ok with it. 
Now, my only problem is fighting with her dad (my ex) to pay half.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh I am incredibly lucky to have a strong hold of the dad. I am  a part time librarian meaning no insurance but my husband full time and with insurance. it won't pay much for braces but a little is better then nothing. good luck with your ex. googlegirl. I would truely have a hard time if I was a single parent.
Sylvia


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I like this thread, I get my braces off this year sometime, Yippee!!!

I had them put on two years ago. I was miserable. It took two months to finally start to get accustomed to them. I also chose the tooth colored brackets, not the regular steel ones. BUT, they break easily when chomping on corn nuts!  Okay, a no-no. After each adjustment, it is painful for about 3 days afterward. Don't forget she will be crabby. (or is that just me) 

How about roller blades, a new bike, a trip to Disneyland/World? Try to make it a fun thing on remembering those after pictures of straight, perfect teeth when she is at her worst.

I like the milkshake idea, I think I will do that for me. I like to treat myself with Slurpees or Icees too.

I hope this helps,

-Sailor


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

ak rain said:


> Oh I am incredibly lucky to have a strong hold of the dad. I am a part time librarian meaning no insurance but my husband full time and with insurance. it won't pay much for braces but a little is better then nothing. good luck with your ex. googlegirl. I would truely have a hard time if I was a single parent.
> Sylvia


I know! What is up with insurance for ortho work? At least we DO have my DH's insurance but it only covers $1500. 
Now, tell me, WHO can get a full mouth's treatment of orthodontics for that?? My ex is supposed to pay half of what the insurance doesn't pay and he still has a problem with that.

My DD's first round is over $2500! Then she will need another round later after all her permanent teeth come in to finish that will be closer to $4000!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

A magnifying glass and an ant hill.   Hours and hours of fun.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Forster said:


> A magnifying glass and an ant hill. Hours and hours of fun.


Hahaha, and really cost efficient too.

-sailor


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

no ants in Gustavus AK  !   having lived in CA growing up I enjoy that fact.   we do make up the fact of no ants with lots of mosquitos...
Sylvia


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

There is a Spore game for DS if you do decide to get her a DS or DSi. I don't really understand it myself but the kids love it.

Melissa


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

The Spore game for the DS isn't the full version of the game, I don't think, just the part where you can create your own creatures.  You can get that free for a PC, so it doesn't seem worth it to me to get on the DS.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Now my husband does not agree with DSi for my girl and he is might be right she likes the interaction. I might get one for me and share with her - call it the girls game. I may see what a pool pass costs this is something that can only be done when we have flown into town. Now is it better to but DSi from Amazon or another sited like Gamespot? I love all these suggestions
plan
1 backpack or travel bag with all important towel, swimsuit, book, music, activities
2 mouth harp (her request)
2 Gift certificate for the Juneau book store
3 family pool pass
4 share time on mom's DSi if I can pull this off.
Sylvia


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

How about some quilting tools, books or supplies? A subscription to one of the good quilting magazines?
A trip to the quilt/fabric shop to pick out some fabrics for the quilt she would like to make? Hopefully you have one in the town she is going to see the orthodontist in.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

that is a good idea. her brother made a baby blanket for one of her dolls she had years ago. as i mentioned her school class had her quilting 1 or two years ago (simple rail fence design). I blame both these activities on her interest. Is there another simple design that does not depend on accuracy?  
Sylvia


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

ak rain said:


> that is a good idea. her brother made a baby blanket for one of her dolls she had years ago. as i mentioned her school class had her quilting 1 or two years ago (simple rail fence design). I blame both these activities on her interest. Is there another simple design that does not depend on accuracy?
> Sylvia


I am new at quilting but I know there are others here who are very good at it (Betsy comes to mind).

I started with a very simple baby quilt - pretty much stitched varying width strips of flannel together until it was about the right size to make the top.

Then I did a fairly simple 9 patch. - Do not know how to describe it in words and do not have a picture.

The magazines usually have at least one simple pattern in them and if you can find a quilt store in the good old "North of West" they may have a few suggestions.

Try doing a google search too.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I will. A simple 9 square is what I made a bit heavy denem quilt. the rail fence design is a strip pattern. either of those can be tweeked by color, strip width, or directional  but i do worry about my sewing machine  - almost as "mine" as my kindle.    finance may require it to be a comunity chest special meaning material from the local thrift store. denim strips maybe hmm ideas build.
sylvia


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I wonder if you could find an inexpensive used sewing machine for her.  I learned on my Granny's very old Hand Crank Singer.  Not Electrified - Human Powered.  I loved it.  Not only did I figure out how to sew on my own (with the help of a basic pattern) but I learned to understand how that machine worked.  I was a little older than your DD, but not much.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh I sewed on my mom's pedal powered no electricity one. she would love that. it would be in the collectable section now and too expensive. my machine will have to be used of space reasons. I also have grown fond of it and she will love all the stitches on it. maybe denam strips with decorative stitch hmmm
sylvia


----------

